# Backwheel hop



## KingDingeling (2. Juni 2003)

Kann mir jemand erklären wie man den Backwheel hop am besten erlernen kann?
Gibt es irgendwelche Techniken für Anfänger??
Bekomm es max 2 mal hin auf dem Hinterad zu hüpfen ( unkontrolliert!!!)

Danke für Antwort


----------



## crazy-spy (12. Juni 2003)

mag das thema nochmal aufgreifen...

ich üb täglich BWHs, schaffe mittlerweile 4 
Auf der vtcz page steht ja, das es am einfachsten ist, nach hinten zu hüpfen, das finde ich gar net, fall dann immer um! Auf jeden sieht das in Filmen und bei anderen immer so "einfach" aus, soll heissen die machen zig hinterinander und scheinen net platt zu sein, gebt ma tips wie ichs besser machen soll, da ich sehr verkrampft meine 4 Hops auf der Stelle mache... hoffe ihr versteht was ich mein?!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker ben (12. Juni 2003)

also ich kann seid ein paar wochen den backwheelhop, hab dafür ca 2 monate mit nem mtb gebraucht. geübt habe ich in indem ich auf hr bin durch starkes zürücklehnen, dann bin ich am anfang immer erst nach hinten gehupft. irgendwann konnte ichs dann auf der stelle und dann habe ich mal das tretten geübt und es hat aufeinmal ding gemacht und ich konnte nach vorne springen. 

ich kann ned wirklich sagen wies geht, aber wenn man einfach immer übt klappt irgendwann, dauert halt seine zeit.


----------



## crazy-spy (12. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von biker ben _
> *also ich kann seid ein paar wochen den backwheelhop, hab dafür ca 2 monate mit nem mtb gebraucht. geübt habe ich in indem ich auf hr bin durch starkes zürücklehnen, dann bin ich am anfang immer erst nach hinten gehupft. irgendwann konnte ichs dann auf der stelle und dann habe ich mal das tretten geübt und es hat aufeinmal ding gemacht und ich konnte nach vorne springen.
> 
> ich kann ned wirklich sagen wies geht, aber wenn man einfach immer übt klappt irgendwann, dauert halt seine zeit. *



Klar, aufs HR komme ich ja auch, 4x hüpfen geht, wie gesagt auf der stelle, der rest kommt ja noch...

worauf ich hinaus will, ich mach irgendwas falsch, das das so anstrenged ist... ich muss zu viel Kraft aufwenden um zu hüpfen... wenn man irgendwann mal die Hops durch pedalkicks ausbaun will dann kanns das net sein, das man paar mal hüpft und platt ist... bin halt verkrampft und hätte gerne diesbezüglich paar tipps  Danke


----------



## Mario-Trial (12. Juni 2003)

wenn man irgendwann mal das richtig geübt hat, dann hat man sein Gleichgewicht besser unter Kontrolle. Dann muss man auch nicht so hochspringen und so geht das alles viel leichter.


----------



## crazy-spy (12. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DJ_DisTurB _
> *wenn man irgendwann mal das richtig geübt hat, dann hat man sein Gleichgewicht besser unter Kontrolle. Dann muss man auch nicht so hochspringen und so geht das alles viel leichter. *



also das liegt nur daran und ich mach sonst nix falsch? 
Ich üb ja so oder so weiter, das lass ich mir net nehmen...


----------



## biker ben (12. Juni 2003)

ja wie gesagt das kommt alles mit der übung, war bei mir genauso. 
ist ja wie beim autofahrn am anfang wird er dir öfters absterben und irgendwann legt sich das dann mal um so mehr man gefahren ist. 
die übung machts.


----------



## crazy-spy (12. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von biker ben _
> *ja wie gesagt das kommt alles mit der übung, war bei mir genauso.
> ist ja wie beim autofahrn am anfang wird er dir öfters absterben und irgendwann legt sich das dann mal um so mehr man gefahren ist.
> die übung machts.  *



Kumpel hat grad was von wegen "evtl. setzt du nur die arme ein und net den ganzen körper, machen viele am anfang" gesagt, was sagt ihr dazu? Woran merk ich das ich nur die arme benutze? Ich meine nämlich nicht, aber weiss es ja nicht


----------



## aramis (12. Juni 2003)

Hör doch mal auf, dir da eine Platte zu machen. Wenn du dabei nicht umfällst, machst du auch nix falsch. Dass es anstrengend ist, ist auch normal. Wenn du´s mal drauf hast, machst du das ohne Probleme zum Frühstück, so wie bei allem, wenn man es dann kann.

Ich schlage folgende Taktik vor:
Wenn du die 4 schon einigermaßen sicher machst, dann konzentrier dich drauf, mal 5 hintereinander zu machen. Wenn du das kannst, probierst du 6 hintereinander, bis du das auch geschafft hast, dann 7, dann 8, usw. So pushst du dich schrittweise nach oben und spätestens wenn du bei Nummer 20 angekommen bist, hast du den Dreh raus. Dann ist es nur noch eine Frage der Ausdauer.

Das mit der "richtigen Technik" kommt dann schon von selbst mit der Zeit. Wichtig ist das step-by-step- Prinzip.

Nur mal so aus Mist: Wir haben vor längerer Zeit aus langer Weile ein "Werkannamlängstenhüpfen"- Spiel gemacht. Das ist zwar total bescheuert, aber wenn man sonst nix zu tun hat... 
Jedenfalls sind wir am Ende auf über 400 Backwheelhops gekommen. Dann war die Power in den Armen alle.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (12. Juni 2003)

Also BH ist und bleibt anstrengend. Mach dir nicht so viele Gedanken darüber du bist schon auf dem richtigen Weg.
Je besser du wirst, desto feiner fallen deine Korrekturen aus, so dass du irgendwann nur noch ganz kleine Lupfer mit den Füssen machen musst...


----------



## Mario-Trial (12. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von aramis _
> *Ich schlage folgende Taktik vor:
> Wenn du die 4 schon einigermaßen sicher machst, dann konzentrier dich drauf, mal 5 hintereinander zu machen. Wenn du das kannst, probierst du 6 hintereinander, bis du das auch geschafft hast, dann 7, dann 8, usw. So pushst du dich schrittweise nach oben und spätestens wenn du bei Nummer 20 angekommen bist, hast du den Dreh raus. Dann ist es nur noch eine Frage der Ausdauer.*



Genau so habe ich es auch gemacht.



> _Original geschrieben von aramis _
> *Nur mal so aus Mist: Wir haben vor längerer Zeit aus langer Weile ein "Werkannamlängstenhüpfen"- Spiel gemacht. Das ist zwar total bescheuert, aber wenn man sonst nix zu tun hat...
> Jedenfalls sind wir am Ende auf über 400 Backwheelhops gekommen. Dann war die Power in den Armen alle. *



Als ich "damals" (ca 2 3/4 Jahre) angefangen hab zu trialen, hatte ich einen Kumpel der ungefähr genausogut war wie ich. Wir haben dann immer einen "Konkurenzkampf" (wies halt so unter Freunden is) gemacht und so ging das relativ fix zu lernen. Ich hatte den BWH nach 2 Wochen (ca. 20) und den Pedal Kick nochma 1 1/2 Wochen später relativ gut drauf. Wenn du also auch einen Kumpel im gleichen Lernstadium wie du hast, ist das ganz praktisch!! na denn... fleißiges üben ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wøønde (12. Juni 2003)

Also ich hab ja auch mal angefangen, rückwärts, 3,4,5 usw.. irgendwann mit reintretten.. so lang wie ichs konnte.. und das mach ich immer noch.. aber der punkt ist doch, dass man ohne reintretten, nur mit *körperspannung* und nem kleinen ruck nach oben das rad abheben lässt... und so sinds dann hüpfer statt sprünge.. also spannung.. und ohne reintretten.. dann klappts auch mit drehen auf dem hinterrad usw.. mit der trialgeo macht sich das einfacher hab ich gemerkt ..  

Naja eben üben so oft wie möglich .. und nicht mit 1nem megagap an die kante.. sondern drauf rumhübeln sieht geil aus.. und is sicherer..


----------



## billi (12. Juni 2003)

ich bin total anders dran gegangen , ich habs wie folgt gemacht:
ausm stand reintreten ins pedal so das das vorderrad hochkommt , dann gebremst , bis das vorderrad nach unten ging , dann wieder reingetreten usw. , und am ende hab ich nur nen hüpfer hinzugefügt , so hab ich das ganze innerhalb von 3-4 tage drauf gehabt


----------



## WernerTiffy (13. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DJ_DisTurB _
> *
> 
> ...Wenn du also auch einen Kumpel im gleichen Lernstadium wie du hast, ist das ganz praktisch!! na denn... fleißiges üben ;-) *



Das bin ich dann wohl. Will ja jetzt nicht rumjammern, aber mir tun auch immer die Hände weh, wenn ich ein paar Hüpfer gemacht habe. Ich denke zwar nicht das es ein Problem meiner 429er Kettenstrebe ist  sondern eher an den HS Mountain liegt, die "ich" nur mit zwei Fingern blockiert bekomme. Aber wahrscheinlích ist's am Ende dann doch nur Übungssache.  

WernerTiffy


----------



## crazy-spy (13. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von billi _
> *ich bin total anders dran gegangen , ich habs wie folgt gemacht:
> ausm stand reintreten ins pedal so das das vorderrad hochkommt , dann gebremst , bis das vorderrad nach unten ging , dann wieder reingetreten usw. , und am ende hab ich nur nen hüpfer hinzugefügt , so hab ich das ganze innerhalb von 3-4 tage drauf gehabt  *



Auch ne möglichkeit 
3-4 Tage ist schnell 

Werds ma ausprobiern bischen


----------



## billi (13. Juni 2003)

jo machs mal so wie ich sagte , da findeste nähmlich viel besser den kippunkt und trainierst die seitenbalance und das spiel mit der bremse


----------



## aramis (13. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von billi _
> *ich bin total anders dran gegangen , ich habs wie folgt gemacht:
> ausm stand reintreten ins pedal so das das vorderrad hochkommt , dann gebremst , bis das vorderrad nach unten ging , dann wieder reingetreten usw. , und am ende hab ich nur nen hüpfer hinzugefügt , so hab ich das ganze innerhalb von 3-4 tage drauf gehabt  *



Prima,
das ist doch die Technik aus "trial tricks 'n' cunning stunts" oder so. Da wird das genau so erklärt. Das Problem ist nur, dass man dazu schon den Wheely können oder zumindest ein derbes Gleichgewicht haben muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (13. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von aramis _
> *
> 
> Prima,
> das ist doch die Technik aus "trial tricks 'n' cunning stunts" oder so. Da wird das genau so erklärt. Das Problem ist nur, dass man dazu schon den Wheely können oder zumindest ein derbes Gleichgewicht haben muss. *



wheelie fahr ich (wenn der sattel ganz runter ist!) schon um 50m, mit stütze raus etwas mehr... also wheelie kann ich, manual üb ich auch grad, schaff um 5m  Also daran scheiterts wohl nich  Danke auf jeden für die Tipps! Werd die nachher ma anzuwenden versuchen


----------



## Mario-Trial (13. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von billi _
> *ich bin total anders dran gegangen , ich habs wie folgt gemacht:
> ausm stand reintreten ins pedal so das das vorderrad hochkommt , dann gebremst , bis das vorderrad nach unten ging , dann wieder reingetreten usw. , und am ende hab ich nur nen hüpfer hinzugefügt , so hab ich das ganze innerhalb von 3-4 tage drauf gehabt  *



So hats mein Kumpel gemacht, hats allerdings nich so auf die Reihe bekommen. Der hat dann die Pedal Kicks immer nur so gemacht:

Auf beiden Rädern ausgeglichen und sofort reingetreten und dann weiter gehüpft.

Ich zieh lieber erst den Lenker hoch und springe dann, hat man meiner Meinung nach viel mehr Kontrolle übers Rad...

Naa jeder, wie ers brauch...


----------



## Charek F (13. Juni 2003)

Hi! ich bin auch gerade am backhop üben! am anfang schaffte ich auch nur 1-2 (auf der stelle) und dann war uch schon aus der puste!kann zwar auch dran hengen dass mein rad ziemlich schwer und die kettenstreben ziemlich lang sind!!auf jeden fall konnt ich am anfang nur auf der stelle springen als ich dann überall gelesen habe dass man am anfang meistens zu erst nach hinten springt,hab ich das mal probiert!hat auch geklappt ich fands aber anstrengender!!als ich dann so 4-5 konnte, hab ich mal versucht reinzutreten!also bin ich nach vorne gesprungen !!und nunn iss meine nabe oder freilauf(weiss noch nich genau) im hintern!!jetz muss ich erst mal warten bis des bike aus der reparatur kommt!!
ich finds aber immer noch anstrengender ohne reinzutreten auf der stelle zu hüpfen als mit kleinen kicks nach vorne!!
fazit iss dass ich es jetz noch immer nich richtig kann und ich zur zeit auch nich üben kann!! 
an alle übenden: versucht mal euch mit dem vorderrad auf en hindernis(z.b bank) zu stellen und dann zu hüpfen anfangen!!


----------



## crazy-spy (13. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Charek F _
> *Hi! ich bin auch gerade am backhop üben! am anfang schaffte ich auch nur 1-2 (auf der stelle) und dann war uch schon aus der puste!kann zwar auch dran hengen dass mein rad ziemlich schwer und die kettenstreben ziemlich lang sind!!auf jeden fall konnt ich am anfang nur auf der stelle springen als ich dann überall gelesen habe dass man am anfang meistens zu erst nach hinten springt,hab ich das mal probiert!hat auch geklappt ich fands aber anstrengender!!als ich dann so 4-5 konnte, hab ich mal versucht reinzutreten!also bin ich nach vorne gesprungen !!und nunn iss meine nabe oder freilauf(weiss noch nich genau) im hintern!!jetz muss ich erst mal warten bis des bike aus der reparatur kommt!!
> ich finds aber immer noch anstrengender ohne reinzutreten auf der stelle zu hüpfen als mit kleinen kicks nach vorne!!
> fazit iss dass ich es jetz noch immer nich richtig kann und ich zur zeit auch nich üben kann!!
> an alle übenden: versucht mal euch mit dem vorderrad auf en hindernis(z.b bank) zu stellen und dann zu hüpfen anfangen!! *



Jup, das mit der Bank mach ich auch öfters, oder halt steine oder so poller oder mülleimer etc...







Das kann ich ganz gut, um ne halbe Bank komm ich rum, also mit der Kurve....


----------



## Tusor (15. Juni 2003)

das sieht mir verdächtig nach ner federgabel aus. mir hat mal jemadn erklärt, dass man trialen eigentlich nur ohne federung ordentlich machen kann. nagut war auch einer der das richtig konnte. vielleicht macht der zeug, was dann mit ner federgabel wirklich nich mehr geht.


----------



## crazy-spy (15. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tusor _
> *das sieht mir verdächtig nach ner federgabel aus. mir hat mal jemadn erklärt, dass man trialen eigentlich nur ohne federung ordentlich machen kann. nagut war auch einer der das richtig konnte. vielleicht macht der zeug, was dann mit ner federgabel wirklich nich mehr geht. *



Jop, hast da schon recht, kommt bald ja auch nen neuer Frame mit Starrgabel daher


----------



## wøønde (15. Juni 2003)

> ich finds aber immer noch anstrengender ohne reinzutreten auf der stelle zu hüpfen als mit kleinen kicks nach vorne!!



Ist auch anstrengender, weil man ja quasi die vorwärtsbewegung mit dem ganzen körper realisieren muss. und das mit extremer körperspannung.. ist auch auf der stelle schwer. aber eben abhängig vom gewicht des rades.. man spring dann eben nicht, sondern "hüppelt" oder .. auch "zittert" mit dem rad.. aber mehr um richtig balance zu halten und sich auf was großes vorzubereiten.. oder zu drehen.. wie auch immer.. Viel Spass beim üben! Das wetter passt ja .. 

PS: Die Federgabel erschwert die Sache natürlich wie sau, weil du sie ja bei jedem amlenkerziehen mit hochwuchten musst. aber zum üben tuts das auch.. umso besser kannstes dann wenn du ne stargabel hast. Backwheelhops gehen auch mit muttirädern (biria usw) nur da schleift das rücklicht und schutzblech *g*


----------



## crazy-spy (15. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von wøønde _
> *
> 
> Ist auch anstrengender, weil man ja quasi die vorwärtsbewegung mit dem ganzen körper realisieren muss. und das mit extremer körperspannung.. ist auch auf der stelle schwer. aber eben abhängig vom gewicht des rades.. man spring dann eben nicht, sondern "hüppelt" oder .. auch "zittert" mit dem rad.. aber mehr um richtig balance zu halten und sich auf was großes vorzubereiten.. oder zu drehen.. wie auch immer.. Viel Spass beim üben! Das wetter passt ja ..
> ...



Jop, wenn mans kann kann mans mit fast jedem bike mehr oder weniger gut  Aber erstma können... In ca 2 Monaten hab ich was neues und dann wirds bestimmt einfacher sein...!


----------



## alex_de_luxe (15. Juni 2003)

Also ich kann den BWH so halb. Einfach auf der Stelle geht net, wenn ich aber immer ein bisschen reinkicke, und zur Seite hüpfe kann ich das Gleichgewicht halten.

Den BWH brauch ich eigentlich net zum auf Steine hüpfen, sonden um zu droppen  einfach VR bis zum Rand, dann reintreten. dann stehst du auf der kante und kickst noch mals und schon bist du unten. das auf-der-kante-hüpfen kann ich net. hab zuviel angst, wenn vor mir der abgrund ist  


@crazy-spy
poste doch mal n video, dann kann man schauen was du falsch machst


----------



## crazy-spy (15. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von alex_de_luxe _
> *Also ich kann den BWH so halb. Einfach auf der Stelle geht net, wenn ich aber immer ein bisschen reinkicke, und zur Seite hüpfe kann ich das Gleichgewicht halten.
> 
> Den BWH brauch ich eigentlich net zum auf Steine hüpfen, sonden um zu droppen  einfach VR bis zum Rand, dann reintreten. dann stehst du auf der kante und kickst noch mals und schon bist du unten. das auf-der-kante-hüpfen kann ich net. hab zuviel angst, wenn vor mir der abgrund ist
> ...



hab kein video davon, nur bilder 
http://www.aixtream-riders.de/Street9.6.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_de_luxe (15. Juni 2003)

Also ich nehm an du machst hier nen BWH, oder?

http://www.aixtream-riders.de/PIX/Aachen/Street/9.6.2003/Basti7.JPG


Noch zwei Fragen:

1. Wie hoch springst du im BWH?
2. Ist das auf dem Bild der höchste Punkt (dem Hüpfpunkt)?


----------



## crazy-spy (15. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von alex_de_luxe _
> *Also ich nehm an du machst hier nen BWH, oder?
> 
> http://www.aixtream-riders.de/PIX/Aachen/Street/9.6.2003/Basti7.JPG
> ...



jup, mach ich, find auch das das bei den andern immer anders ausschaut  Aber so schaff ich 4 stk... 

Nun gebt mir tips  Wie hoch ich bin? so um 10cm oder so, eig. zu hoch


----------



## alex_de_luxe (15. Juni 2003)

10cm? viiiieeel zu hoch. kannste machen wenn du ihn kannst. einfach nur reifen ausfedern oder höchstens 2-3cm. wenn du mehr machst, ist es schwieriger das gleichgewicht zu halten.

vielleicht nützt es dir wenn ich sage was mein fehler immer war. ich habe immer den lenker zu mir gezogen, und so keine bewegungsfreiheit. schön nach hinten lehnen und nur mit den beinen arbeiten. immer die knie ausfedern, und schon springst du. nicht am lenker ziehen, ausser wenn du ausbalancieren musst.


----------



## crazy-spy (15. Juni 2003)

Das es zu hoch ist hab ich mir schon gedacht, aber ich komm automatsich so hoch, üb täglich aber es wird net anders... werd morgen ma richtig drauf achten und berichten!


----------



## Lowflyer (15. Juni 2003)

hi - ich bin auhc grad dabei BWH´s zu machen und habs selbe problem wie crazy spy 

aber langsam wirds schon 

hab mir hier alles durchgelsen und es sind schon einige hilfreiche posts dabei gewesen, darum sag ich an dieser stelle auch mal DANKE !!!


----------



## Charek F (16. Juni 2003)

hi!
@ crazy spy: ich wollt nur mal fragen welchen rahmen/gabel du denn bekommst?und was der gekostet hatt!!??


----------



## crazy-spy (16. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Charek F _
> *hi!
> @ crazy spy: ich wollt nur mal fragen welchen rahmen/gabel du denn bekommst?und was der gekostet hatt!!?? *



nen frame den es noch nicht gibt  380er Strebe, 30er RH und ca. 550er Oberrohr, mehr wird net verraten, sorry


----------

